

C++11 will be introduced by B.Stroustrup at Microsoft Event - alpb
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/GoingNative-2012

======
chadaustin
I appreciate Microsoft's renewed commitment to native code but I'm rather
disappointed at the limited C++11 support in the upcoming Visual Studio 2012
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2011/09/12/10209291.a...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2011/09/12/10209291.aspx)
especially when compared with gcc and clang.

gcc: <http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html>

clang: <http://clang.llvm.org/cxx_status.html>

To pick a few examples, range-based for, variadic templates, and non-static
data member initializers are huge improvements to the language.

~~~
haberman
> I'm rather disappointed at the limited C++11 support in the upcoming Visual
> Studio 2012

As a C user who's been waiting 12 years for MSVC to implement C99, I had to
sardonically laugh when I read this. They don't even let you declare variables
in the middle of a block!

Ironically the excuse they always give is that their customers want them to
dedicate more of their time to C++11, not C:
[http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/3...](http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/345360/visual-
c-should-support-c99)

~~~
chadaustin
Honestly, that's probably right. I have no data, but I'd predict the number of
C++11 programmers on Windows to dwarf C99 programmers.

~~~
haberman
I wasn't disputing that, I was just pointing out that OP was complaining about
lack of C++11 support in Visual Studio compared to gcc and clang, but this is
even more unfortunate considering the Visual Studio team has indicated that
they prioritize C++11 support above other things.

------
bediger
Isn't this a little weird, given that MSFT wants people to use "managed code",
the CLI, and all the attendant software?

Or is it telling us that people who get to choose (free software) aren't going
to be using C++11?

I can't tell.

~~~
jed_s
Windows 8 WinRT is unmanaged/native; this has caused a conspiracy theory
blaming infighting between Microsoft teams:

Why is WinRT unmanaged? [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7457371/why-is-
winrt-unma...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7457371/why-is-winrt-
unmanaged/7524710#7524710)

~~~
iso8859-1
Which of those answers do you prefer? Accepted one seems a bit far fetched and
simplistic. As Tatiana notes: "SharePoint is .NET, and it's half of Office.".
Also see Larry's comment.

~~~
jed_s
I'll warn in advance that this is the jazz hands answer, because it's really
impossible to tell. I doubt any one person decreed WinRT should be native;
most likely it was the best of many compromises. Anyone willing to name names
while documenting the internal politics that went along with the decision(s)
could write quite the page-turner!

* I could see decisions being influenced by long-term career prospects, but believe that people would be smart enough to hide most of this by working harder to find evidence supporting the direction they needed the tech to go.

* According to my limited understanding, Microsoft long ago threw out a bunch of OS-level managed development pre-Vista (WinFS-type stuff) in part because of performance related issues.

* ASP.NET (SharePoint) / managed code server-side is not going away any time soon, if ever... it's just too easy (and server hardware can typically handle any overhead).

* .NET client-side could go either way; I think this is what the accepted answer is saying (eg. Silverlight as this decade's VB6 - convenient LOB tool killed with no direct transition to new tech)

* Mono/Unity 3d/etc. are wildcards here, particularly as they support C# for non-Microsoft platforms (especially iPhone/Android).

* Microsoft, or at least powerful people within Microsoft, love COM (one of my least favorites, but I don't deal with cross-language runtime/binary compatibility).

I found this StackOverflow link on a huge discussion of the death of
Silverlight, saying it was the first casualty of a "death to managed code"
campaign: <http://forums.silverlight.net/post/612643.aspx>

------
huhtenberg
> _"C++11 feels like a new language" says C++ creator Bjarne Stroustrup_

Great. Finally a reason enough to go back to C :-)

